# Sound sys help



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I know I should probably be in the "Audio" section, but I want to know what is the best hook up I can get for my Altima for under $250. 
I don't need much, thats why i have a low budget, I just want some pretty decent bump.
I want to get atleast 2 12" subs(or some hard hitting 10's) and atleast 600w RMS amp driving them. So anybody have any ideas?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i love the arc stuff. we sell it at my shop and its great. very good bass responce, sensative, and the amps are almost as clean as the macintosh which are thousands of dollars(per amp). next year they have a chip foose line coming out. if anyone who knows of chip foose then you know the quality he demands. he designed the equipment his self.


----------

